
Why You Should Stop Supporting IE10, IE9 and IE8 - lubosk
https://www.xfive.co/blog/stop-supporting-ie10-ie9-ie8/
======
acconrad
_Should_ and _can_ are vastly different things. It's going to be impossible
for me to make the business case to my CEO that we no longer support IE10 if
25% of our business travels through there.

Some people are locked in - their offices haven't upgraded and you run a B2B
site (i.e. working with a government or slow-to-adopt business), you simply
don't have the luxury of throwing away business just because they're not
supported.

I'm all for everyone upgrading, but reality doesn't always match expectations.

